# Yuck



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

DH is out of town so Jamie was left with just his cattle dog sister Rascal for the afternoon. When I got home I realized that I had not placed a hunk of Brie cheese far enough back on the kitchen counter and it was no where in sight.

I went ahead and fed him about 1/2 his normal dinner. He woofed it down, went into the living room and threw up the kibble and what looked like most of the cheese. I grabbed him and put him outside. While I was gone his sister decided she would clean up for Jamie. I was afraid to put my hand between her and "food" so used my foot to try to shove her aside. She did not like that and proceeded to bite my shoe. I finally got her away from the mess so I could clean it up.

Actually I was "happy" Jamie vomited because I was worried all the fat would cause pancreatits so except for a few bite marks on my shoe we came out of it pretty unscathed. I need to work on the counter surfing though.


----------

